# naming my book



## ketanco

Hello

I am writing a book about a certain group of products. It is by no means a scientific book, although has technical info at the basic level in some places, describing categories of products, terms and concepts related to that product group, various information sources, companies list, has pictures or graphs as necessary to describe things better as applicable.

Although I know English well, it is not my native language so I want to get opinions.

I am thinking about naming my book as one of the following:

    (that product name) reference guide
    reference to (that product name (in plural))
    (that product name) guide
    guide for (that product name (in plural))

which do you think is best? or any other suggestions?

I am sorry if this is not the right place to post this...

Thanks in advance... !


----------



## Phil Istine

It might (or might not!) be easier to give suggestions if you reveal to which product group you are referring.


----------



## sas

If you are trying to market this as a book, Reference and Guide in title are boring. Find something to grab attention. And, put the product name first to find niche audience. For example:*

Computer Stuff
...you don't know

*


----------



## aj47

My favorite title for a series of reference books is *You Don't Know JS *-- it's for JavaScript.    Let the product drive your naming.


----------



## -xXx-

"unofficial"
"secrets"
"inside"
draws a certain demographic, as well.
who doesn't want to be "_in-the-know_"?
that's rhetorical....just to clarify.


----------



## sas

astroannie said:


> My favorite title for a series of reference books is *You Don't Know JS *-- it's for JavaScript.    Let the product drive your naming.




LOL!  See I wan't off target...JS would work with anything...


----------



## kpierce

A book name or title should be the summary or about what it is all about. I believe you know what your book is all about.


----------



## Anthony Clark

When was your first book published?


----------

